# Object in XML parsen



## m!Ck (18. Sep 2006)

Hallo allezusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. 
Ich arbeite während meines Praktikums mit Adobe LifeCycle Workflow.
Jetzt habe ich die Aufgabe eine Datenabnk auszulesen und diese Werte dann in einem PDF zu verstauen.
Das Auslesen ist kein Problem. 
Jetzt habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass ich vom Workflow nur eine Object-Variable zurückbekomme, in der dann die XML-Daten liegen.
Weiss jetzt zufällig jemand, wie ich es hinbekomme aus dieser Object-Variable eine Document-Variable zu machen?

Die Java API hat mich leider nicht wirklich weitergebracht.


Würde mich über Hilfe freuen !


Gruß
m!Ck


----------



## foobar (18. Sep 2006)

Du mußt den String mit Dom parsen, dann hast du ein Document über dessen Knoten du dann an die einzelnen Werte kommst. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## m!Ck (19. Sep 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Werd mich mal schlau machen.


Gruß
m!Ck


----------

